# Auto Dial *22899, now calls drop



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

So I recently had a call dropping issue, so I set my phone back to stock, unroot and everything. For whatever reason this seemed to help my dropped call issue.

Now, not 5 minutes ago my phone auto dialed *22899 multiple times (apparent that updates the prl) buttttt now my phone is dropping calls again. Anyone else experience this/have a fix?

Thanks!

OH and I only heard verizon elevator music on the other end, it never said "programming complete" or anything like that it only dropped its own call a bunch of times lol.


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

This function is no longer needed with sim card supported phones, it is also not recommended to try. Everything is done thru the SIM card now. I don't know why it would auto dial the PRL Update...Strange !!! I would download the ODIN version and reflash to stock once again http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14145-odinromicl53ffactory-full-factory-odin-restore-402-with-radios-unrooted/


----------



## towelyey (Jan 22, 2012)

First off, you can't use *22899 on Verizon 4G phones. Some claim you can fry your sim card, but i don't believe that. Irregardless, PRL's update automatically on 4G phones.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Update*

Against my better judgement I redialed *22899 and completed the programming, now my prl number went from 15098 to "no prl" to 52642

I only placed one test call, but it didn't drop! So I guess that did it.

I will update if my calls begin to drop again.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

towelyey said:


> First off, you can't use *22899 on Verizon 4G phones. Some claim you can fry your sim card, but i don't believe that. Irregardless, PRL's update automatically on 4G phones.


lol my phone was quite adamant about dialing *22899 by itself, call log shows it did it 13 times before I decided to dial it myself


----------



## towelyey (Jan 22, 2012)

Mystmaker33 said:


> lol my phone was quite adamant about dialing *22899 by itself, call log shows it did it 13 times before I decided to dial it myself


Very strange it would auto dial that, never have i seen that happen. My PRL has been 15098 like you said, since the day i activated my nexus the morning it was first available.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea I had no problems on 15098, I just wanted to start this thread for people who have been experiencing dropped calls, specifically after less than a minute or when their screen turned off.

(this is just me theorizing so take it with a grain of salt)

It may well have been an incomplete update that I didnt notice before that made my calls constantly drop, I have noticed other people with this problem too and this may be something to try if nothing else works!


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

FWIW my bionic auto dialed *22899 but that was after one of the LTE outages. Haven't had it happen on my gnex


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Happened to me 4 days ago at 2am. I am now on the 52642.
*3G & 4G work fine btw
*very strange


----------

